# dontworry's Zombie Wedding Journal - Date TBD!



## dontworry

Hi ladies!!

I have been engaged for quite some time, but my man and I have just started to talk about our wedding date and details, so I'm rather excited! :happydance: Our wedding is not going to be like a lot of weddings out there, just because our theme is... *The Zombie Apocalypse*!
I bet that sounds really strange to a lot of people, but if you knew me and my OH, you'd know that its very "us". I will explain about the theme more as I write, and anyone is welcome to ask questions!

We've figured out quite a few of the details (wedding party, colors, dates, centerpieces, outfits, etc), but we haven't picked out the actual items we'll be using. We have quite some time to plan, as the wedding isn't until October of next year (2012). We were originally planning to do it on 12/21/12, since that is supposed to be the end of the world (and what better way to get all our family together in one place...  Just kidding!), but I didn't want to get married so close to Christmas. 

So basically this journal is just for me to ask opinions (everyone's entitled to one or two!) and share ideas. And like I said, if you wanna ask me questions, like why the heck we are having a wedding themed around something kind of morbid, ask away!

I'll list some of our ideas in the next post! :thumbup:


----------



## dontworry

I guess I should've mentioned my name! I'm Jess, and my fiance/boyfriend/love is Terron. We love cheesy stuff, zombie movies, and huge parties! So we've decided to mash it altogether into our wedding, because it's what represents us as a couple!

I forgot to mention that we will be paying for everything ourselves, and I am currently unemployed while my OH works full time - so we are doing as much as possible DIY or on the cheap. 

Our colors are going to be Red and Black.

We have five bridesmaids and five groomsmen so far. 
For the bridesmaids, I'm going to have them all wearing the same color, but they can pick out/buy their dress/outfit on their own. They can even wear something they already own! I'll have them in black or red, depending on the color of my dress (which probably won't be white!). We're still not sure about the groomsmen's outfits - I kind of want them in matching black slacks and maybe a button-up shirt with a tie or something, as opposed to full out suits. I'm hoping to get everyone a pair of Converse/Chucks to wear as a gift! 
https://www.starstyleinc.com/converse-all-star-hi-tops-in-red-pic33374.jpg

We're having a small Groom's Cake for us to cut, and cupcakes to hand out for eating. The cake topper will be me holding onto Terr, as he points a huge, manly gun down the cake. There will be zombie silhouettes all along the bottom of the cake, looking as if they are coming up for us, so Terr is protecting me! On the cupcakes, I'm hoping we can put two mini zombie hands reaching up out of the top, holding hands with wedding rings. We are hoping to find a way to do this that won't break the bank! 

We haven't decided on a venue yet, because we're torn between an outdoor and indoor wedding. I have always wanted to get married outside, under a huge tent, but that will limit the ways we can decorate and might be too cold in late October. The place that I like is near my grandparent's house and has an outdoor section and an indoor section, and it's CHEAP! But we would only be allowed to have 100 people so we will see. Our guest list is at like 150, but I know that will be trimmed down a bunch eventually.

For centerpieces, I'm thinking about making a list of things you'd need to survive the Zombie Apocalypse. Each table would feature one of the items, like... a gas mask or something, along with some pretty candles and maybe flowers. I'll print up a little explanation of why you'd need the item to survive and place it on the table, as well. 

We're still talking about what to do food-wise. I want to just have a huge BBQ, because that's how our families usually celebrate and get together. I think we'll have BBQ chicken, hot dogs, hamburgers... maybe steak, if we can afford that or con our families into helping lol. And then some green salads, potato salad, veggies, kabobs, fruit salads, etc. And lots of sodas and maybe a specialty drink or two for the grown-ups.  

I'm still looking at invitations, but am hoping I can find something that is cute, but also a bit silly at the same time. I guess we'll see! We've got lots of time!

https://dwdm.daisypath.com/ZIGGm7.png​


----------



## honeybee2

sounds funky!!!!!! welcome hun xx


----------



## dontworry

It is definitely funky! My OH is so involved in the planning and brainstorming now so I am pretty lucky so far.
Tonight I got like ten books from the library about bridal showers, bachelorette parties and weddings. My OH has internet on his phone which is how I get on here, but I would like to do some research while I am without internet! So I am excited to get to reading those. However I might have to take a brek since True Blood Season 3 is in the mail!


----------



## jen1604

Welcome welcome!

We're having converse at my wedding too! Myself and the bridesmaids and my little boy are wearing pink ones then everyone else can just wear whatever colour they already own :) 

Sounds like you're going to have a really fun day xx


----------



## Timid

That sounds AMAZING!

My colleague is massively into Zombies and I could totally see her having this for her Wedding too. Very exciting. 

She's quite creative; I'll ask her when she gets in if she has any suggestions for you :D

I'm excited for you haha that's AWESOME!

More soon (when my colleague arrives&#8230;!) [I'm being naughty posting from work this morning&#8230;. oops]


Tx


----------



## dontworry

Thank you! I hope it as awesome as I envision it lol. Some ideas from your colleague would be great!

I am hoping to get loads of our decorations right after Halloween this year when everything is on sale!

I love Converse because they are so comfortable, and they are more reliable than heels if you are trying to survive a zombie apocalypse. ;) 

I am really desperate to start trimming down our guest list. I am worried because my OH has a huge family on his mom's side - he has ten aunts and uncles, most of which have children. One of his aunts has ten kids herself, and we are super close to all of them. I know some of his relatives on his dad's side will not come for sure - he hasn't spoken to them since he was really young and they all live across the country. So I know they probably will not bother to show up, but Terr insists we invite them anyway. On my side, I have a lot of very close family friends, a lot of important extended family, but a generally small "real" family (mom, sister, grandparents, aunt and uncle). And I still have not asked my mom and his mom for their lists of desired guests. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that our parents decide to help us out. Even if they just decide to supply the food, I would be eternally grateful! We shall see.

I don't think we are planning to outline a budget. That sounds odd, but I think we will be better off buying things as we go along. We are rubbish at saving large sums of money so this seems to work out better.
I am going to make it my goal to trim down our guest lists in the next month or two, as well as finding the perfect invitation. We might send out Save the Dates as well. Any ideas on invite designs? I want something simple - just two pieces of paper, one for the invite and a smaller one for the rsvp. I forgot if I mentioned that the guests all have the option of being a Zombie or a Survivor - they will mark that on their RSVP cards.


----------



## Mynx

dontworry said:


> Thank you! I hope it as awesome as I envision it lol. Some ideas from your colleague would be great!
> 
> I am hoping to get loads of our decorations right after Halloween this year when everything is on sale!
> 
> I love Converse because they are so comfortable, and they are more reliable than heels if you are trying to survive a zombie apocalypse. ;)
> 
> I am really desperate to start trimming down our guest list. I am worried because my OH has a huge family on his mom's side - he has ten aunts and uncles, most of which have children. One of his aunts has ten kids herself, and we are super close to all of them. I know some of his relatives on his dad's side will not come for sure - he hasn't spoken to them since he was really young and they all live across the country. So I know they probably will not bother to show up, but Terr insists we invite them anyway. On my side, I have a lot of very close family friends, a lot of important extended family, but a generally small "real" family (mom, sister, grandparents, aunt and uncle). And I still have not asked my mom and his mom for their lists of desired guests.
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that our parents decide to help us out. Even if they just decide to supply the food, I would be eternally grateful! We shall see.
> 
> I don't think we are planning to outline a budget. That sounds odd, but I think we will be better off buying things as we go along. We are rubbish at saving large sums of money so this seems to work out better.
> I am going to make it my goal to trim down our guest lists in the next month or two, as well as finding the perfect invitation. We might send out Save the Dates as well. Any ideas on invite designs? I want something simple - just two pieces of paper, one for the invite and a smaller one for the rsvp. *I forgot if I mentioned that the guests all have the option of being a Zombie or a Survivor* - they will mark that on their RSVP cards.

My OH would love to go to a wedding like this! He's obsessed with Left for Dead and Left for Dead 2 and anything zombie-ish so this would be right up his street! 

Sounds like it'll be great hun! You have a new stalker ;)


----------



## dontworry

I've never had the chance to play those games, but a ton of my friends have! I am more of a vamp girl than zombie, but this idea really stuck with us. We joked about it for a while before we thought about doing it for real. I really hope our families go along with it, and dress up and whatnot. Either way, it will hopefully be the best party they've been to in a long time!


----------



## dontworry

https://www.zombiereportingcenter.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/spidey.jpg

I am completely obsessed with this. I need it as my cake topper! I swear its the most perfect thing!


----------



## honeybee2

I like that!


----------



## dontworry

I love it for three reasons: my OH is in love with Marvel comics, I have red hair like Mary Jane, and of course its zombie!!


----------



## NuKe

LOL! You sound like a US version of me!! I'm obsessed with zombies too, and my cake topper has me as a zombie! Our reading by the registrar is about zombies and we are all wearing converse! :haha: r u sure u havent been peeking at my journal? :wink:


----------



## NuKe

p.s. check this out, im using a slightly altered version for our ceremony!!

https://offbeatbride.com/2009/01/zombies


----------



## dontworry

I did read your entire journal in one sitting, Nuke! And I totally adore all of your ideas and cannot wait to see the pictures from your big day!! I read that ceremony thing on Offbeat Bride when they first posted it and read it out loud to my OH but we haven't decided to use it or not - though I seriously love it!!!


----------



## NuKe

so do I!! The thing is, it's not going to suprise anyone! :haha: they know we are a pair of buffoons! Any ideas on your dress yet??


----------



## dontworry

Absolutely no clue on what to do for a dress... I am torn between an all black dress and a black AND white dress (so it doesn't look like I'm in a funeral). I have seen a few on eBay but haven't done any real research. I am waiting for computer access rather than looking at the tiny pictures on my phone's browser. I have been looking at wedding rings, though! Found a few cheap ones on eBay that are right up my alley. 
This is my favorite so far.
https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290581725297
Not sure about the huge stone but I love the band.
https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=370427082504
This is on Etsy but its my second favorite!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/619672..._type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade/jewelry/ring

Been scoping out invitations but can't find anything that matches the image in my mind. I'm thinking I will buy a set of plain white invites and customize them myself after printing our detais. I found this biohazard stamp and am thinking of using it to decorate the invites and napkins.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/62192681/biohazard-symbol-hand-carved-stamp

Ohh I forgot about this ring as well!
https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200590728391


----------



## NuKe

i love all the rings!! i think the last ones my fave! we have very similar tastes!


----------



## dontworry

I really like that ring, too. I especially love the prices! 

I put my favorite cake topper as my avatar to mourn the fact that I will never have it. :( I would never spend $200 on a cake topper, even though I have a billion rationalities for why I really, really should. SO SAD!!


Finally have access to a laptop for a while so I can update more! Woohooooo! Especially excited about being able to look for inspiration pictures on an actual big screen, rather than my mobile phone.


----------



## NuKe

why dont u get one made? theres loads of ppl on fb who do it! or ebay! mine was very detailed (tattoos etc) and has a base and poppy and stuff so was 80 pounds inc p&p... thats about $130/140 i thiiiink?


----------



## dontworry

I might go that route in the end, but haven't found anything that screams to me, lol. And I definitely want something that I'll keep forever, maybe put on display. That's why I love the Spiderman so much - I could put it on my shelves and it'd look completely normal with the rest of our comic books and whatnot. I am going to pout a lot over it! I hope I'll find something even better.


----------



## NuKe

u cud ask the person making it to make spiderman! ours is a werewolf and a zombie


----------



## dontworry

That's an idea!!
I don't even think we're going to have a traditional cake at all anymore... just the cupcakes, methinks. I still feel the need to have an awesome topper though. lol


----------



## dontworry

I am stressinggggg out about the guest list. Right now it's at 144 and believe me, I've left quite a few people out already. My hopes are to stay right around 100, but Terron has such a gigantic family it might not be possible. 
His mom's side is SUPER CLOSE. His maternal grandparents have ten children. I think 6 or 7 out of the ten aunts and uncles have children, (one aunt has ten children). One cousin has two children. On his step-dad's side, I think it is just his uncle and grandma. On his biological father's side there is his step mom, his brother, and his grandparents (these two probably will not come, but we have to invite them.) That is like... half of our guest list right there!!
My side has my grandparents, aunt & uncle and their respective families, my mom, her boyfriend & kid, and my sister. And then I have a few important friends that I need there.


BLAHHH! It's driving me nuts.


----------



## NuKe

i was in the same situation, so in the end we decided on oh's parents, granny, and 2 aunts from his mums side. we simply cudnt afford to feed all his family- i hope they understand! if they dont tho, screw em.


----------



## Mynx

We also had to keep our numbers for the meal right down and couldnt invite half the people we wanted to! We had to settle with them coming for the evening instead so at least we still get to see them :)


----------



## dontworry

So I looked through our list and cut out a few people that aren't mandatory, but we still want there... but if we cut them out, we are just under 100 people. I know for a fact all of the people we invite won't come, but it's still making me nervous!! We will figure it all out soon enough, I suppose...
OH and his best man are having a minor falling out... his Best Man has a new lady friend and is moving with her quite far away... which means him and Terr won't be hanging out and he will soon be replaced by a new best friend lol. I am hoping this means that Terr won't want to have groomsmen at all, so that I don't have to have Bridesmaids. I just really want the day to be about us, and not about worrying about what they are doing (that's just the type of person I am... control freak/worry wart). The girls I'd want for my bridesmaids don't all get along, and I know they won't even try to do it for me, so I don't want to deal with them... lol. Might give them all something else important to do, but I just want it to be me and Terr up there! That sounds kind of selfish... but hey, it's our wedding and that's what I want!


----------



## after autumn

I love this zombie theme! im so jealous! i love everything zombies!.your wedding is going to be amazing :)


----------



## after autumn

oh & officially stalking for sure!


----------



## dontworry

I am going to work super hard to make sure it's as amazing as I am imagining!! So happy to have a stalker. :happydance:

It's cracking me up that you're also up at 2am on a Friday... lol. My OH works overnights and I am on his sleeping schedule, so I am up til 5am every day, not waking up til 3pm. What's your excuse? Hahah.


----------



## honeybee2

I had to tell 30 of my guests they couldnt come after inviting them because of our cutdown! If they understand then they are true friends. x


----------



## dontworry

I can't even begin to imagine how hard that was!! I am hoping that I can invite the first chunk of SUPER IMPORTANT people first, and if we still have tons of room, send out the extra invites. That seems sort of weird, considering people will probably ask and wonder why they didn't get one when everyone else did, but I just can't afford to feed that many mouths, and my venue will explode if I tried to fit that many people in. Lol


----------



## after autumn

LOL! i know well my LO goes to bed at 8:30 but wakes up again at 10:30 then at 1 am so instead of waking up constantly i just stay up good thing he sleeps from 10:30 till 8 tho :) i would never make it out alive!


----------



## michyk84

stalking :) cant wait to see your plans coming along


----------



## Chai_w

omg i love your theme:D we are doing a zombie topper as well but not doing full out zombies lol can't wait to see the pictures of your wedding sounds like its gonna be really fun


----------



## dontworry

Yay, stalkers! You will encourage me to update more!

Will be looking at more invite inspiration today. I can't find anything that I like yet, and I am pretty positive I'll be making them myself. I kind of want them to look simple, just black, white and red, or green. So many decisions to make, and I have to be a damn Libra lol.


----------



## dontworry

I've been drooling over dresses tonight... just looking at designs - will probably end up ordering something off eBay, but it's fun to look around!

Love the flowers, and the entire bottom of this one. Really love princessy dresses like this, but I have a secret crush on the mermaid styles... 
https://www.unique-vintage.com/2011...gown-with-feather-flower-accents-p-10385.html

Totally unrelated to my wedding, but still completely adorable dres:
https://www.unique-vintage.com/unique-vintage-ivory-floral-pearl-swing-dress-p-12174.html

Gorgeoussss. Wondering if it will ever suit my plus-size body! 
https://www.unique-vintage.com/incredibly-stunning-white-manhattan-mermaid-wedding-gown-p-7839.html

Will keep drooling... might post more but my internet is going so slow!


----------



## Mynx

Love love love the first dress! I agree, the skirts with the flowers and pick up detail are gorgeous :) It's very romantic. 

The second dress is also gorgeous too! There'd be nothing stopping you having that as a wedding dress! The lovely Nuke wore a knee length frock (and boy what a frock it was!) and it looked fab :thumbup: 

The third dress is lovely, dont get me wrong! I'm just not a huge fan of the mermaid style ;) If I picture myself in one, I see all shades of wobbly bits and my mummy tummy bulging out :haha: Just my opinion! It is lovely tho :thumbup:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya!!!! Stalking now! 

Loving all your ideas so far, can't wait for it to come together! 

Another converse wedding here! Although OH has now said ge prefers vans and wants to wear them!


----------



## honeybee2

love love love the mermaid one, I adore that style on women with curves :thumbup:


----------



## michyk84

2nd dress is my fav of those


----------



## after autumn

i looooooooove the first one!;) its beautiful


----------



## dontworry

I have decided on a few songs that have to be involved in the wedding in some way, no matter what! I will include lyrics, but I can't access YouTube cause my internet is way too slow. So if you are curious, just pop the title into YouTube or whatever and have a listen!!

"Happy" by NeverShoutNever. I'm not a huge follower of the band, but I heard this song while camping with my family and Terron, and we both couldn't stop singing it the entire time. I love the lyrics and I love the song itself - it's just pure cuteness. Lol.


Spoiler
You make me happy whether you know it or not
We should be happy, that's what I said from the start
I am so happy knowing you are the one
That I want for the rest of my days, for the rest of my days
Through all of my days

You're looking so cool, you're looking so fly
I can't deny that when I'm staring you down right dead in the eye
I wanna try to be the person you want
The person you need, it's hard to conceive
That somebody like you could be with someone like me

I'm happy knowing that you are mine
The grass is greener on the other side
The more I think, the more I wish
That we could lay here for hours and just reminisce
Uh, oh, oh

You're looking so fresh, it's catching my eye
Why oh, why did I not see this before
The girl I adore was right in front of me
[ From : https://www.elyrics.net/read/n/never-shout-never-lyrics/happy-lyrics.html ]
And now I'll take a step back and look in your eye
And ask why it took so long to see we're meant to be

I'm happy knowing that you are mine
The grass is greener on the other side
The more I think, the more I wish
That we could lay here for hours and just reminisce

On the good, the bad, the ugly
The smiles, the laughs, the funny
Or all the things we put each other through
It's for you, for you, for you

You make me happy whether you know it or not
We should be happy, that's what I said from the start
I am so happy knowing you are the one
That I want for the rest of my days, for the rest of my days

I'm happy knowing that you are mine
The grass is greener on the other side
The more I think, the more I wish
That we could lay here for hours and just reminisce
Uh, oh, oh

This one is "Origin of Love", sung by Rufus Wainwright. The video that goes with it is amazing - was featured in a movie called Hedwig and the Angry Inch (love it!!). I might have it read out as a regular reading, but I haven't decided yet. The end of the song is kinda... about making love lol. So idk how to go about fixing that. I might just let it be, haha.

Spoiler
When the earth was still flat
And the clouds made of fire
And mountains stretched up to the sky
Sometimes higher
Folks roamed the earth
Like big rolling kegs
They had two sets of arms
They had two sets of legs
They had two faces peering
Out of one giant head
So they could watch all around them
As they talkedwhile they read
And they never knew nothing of love
It was before the origin of love
The origin of love

And there were three sexes then
One that looked like two men
Glued up back to back
Called the children of the sun
And similar in shape and girth
Were the children of the earth
They looked like two girls
Rolled up in one
And the children of the moon
Were like a fork shoved on a spoon
They were part sun, part earth
Part daughter, part son
The origin of love

Now the gods grew quite scared
Of our strength and defiance
And Thor said
'I'm gonna kill them all
With my hammer
Like I killed the giants.'
And Zeus said, 'No
You better let me
Use my lightening, like scissors
Like I cut the legs off the whales
And dinosaurs into lizards.'
Then he grabbed up some bolts
And he let out a laugh
Said, 'I'll split them right down the middle
Gonna cut them right up in half.'
And then storm clouds gathered above
Into great balls of fire
And then fire shot down
From the sky in bolts
Like shining blades
Of a knife
And it ripped
Right through the flesh
Of the children of the sun
And the moon
And the earth

And some Indian god
Sewed the wound up into a hole
Pulled it round to our belly
To remind us of the price we pay
And Osiris and the gods of the Nile
Gathered up a big storm
To blow a hurricane
To scatter us away
In a flood of wind and rain
And a sea of tidal waves
To wash us all away
And if we don't behave
They'll cut us down again
And we'll be hopping round on one foot
And looking through one eye

Last time I saw you
We had just split in two
You were looking at me
I was looking at you
You had a way so familiar
But I could not recognize
Cause you had blood on your face
I had blood in my eyes
But I could swear by your expression
That the pain down in your soul
Was the same as the one down in mine
That's the pain
Cuts a straight line
Down through the heart
We called it love

So we wrapped our arms around each other
Trying to shove ourselves back together
We were making love
Making love
It was a cold dark evening
Such a long time ago
When by the mighty hand of Jove
It was the sad story
How we became
Lonely two-legged creatures
It's the story of
The origin of love
That's the origin of love

This one is special to Terron and I because it comes from one of our favorite movies (I introduced it to him and he fell in love!). It's "Elephant Love Medley" from Moulin Rouge - sung by Nicole and Ewan. Terr and I sing it as a duet all the time... it's one of my favorite things. :cloud9:


Spoiler
Love is a many splendored thing,
Love lifts us up where we belong,
All you need is love!
[Nicole:]
Please, don't start that again
[Ewan:]
All you need is love!
[Nicole:]
A girl has got to eat!
[Ewan:]
All you need is love!
[Nicole:]
She'll end up on the street! (sigh)
[Ewan:]
All you need is looooove!
[Nicole:]
Love is just a game.
[Ewan:]
I was made for loving you baby,
You were made for loving me.
[Nicole:]
The only way of loving me baby,
Is to pay a lovely fee.
[Ewan:]
Just one night,
Give me just one night.
[Nicole:]
There's no way,
Cause you can't pay.
[Ewan:]
In the name of love!
One night in the name of love!
[Nicole:]
You crazy fool,
I won't give in to you.
[Ewan:]
Don't, leave me this way.
I can't survive, without your sweet love,
Oh baby, don't leave me this way.
[Nicole:]
You'd think that people would've had enough of silly love songs...
[Ewan:]
I look around me and I see it isn't so, oh no.
[Nicole:]
Some people wanna fill the world with silly love songs
[Ewan:]
Well what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know.
Cause here I go... again...
Love lifts us up where we belong!
Where eagles fly,
On a mountain high!
[Nicole:]
Love makes us act like we are fools.
Throw our lives away,
For one happy day.
[Ewan:]
We could be heroes...
Just for one day.
[Nicole:]
You, you will be mean.
[Ewan:]
No, I won't.
[Nicole:]
(sigh) And I, I'll drink all the time.
[Ewan:]
We should be lovers...
[Nicole:]
We can't do that.
[Ewan:]
We should be lovers!
And that's a fact.
[Nicole]
Though nothing, would keep us together.
[Ewan:]
We could steal time...
[Ewan & Nicole:]
Just for one day.
We could be heroes,
Forever and ever,
We could be heroes,
Forever and ever,
We can be heroes...
[Ewan:]
Just because I... will always love you...
[Nicole:]
I...
[Ewan & Nicole:]
...Can't help loving...
[Ewan:]
...You...
[Nicole:]
How wonderful life is,
[Ewan and Nicole:]
Now you're in, the world.....


----------



## dontworry

If I have bridesmaid, I'd like to get them (in addition to the Converse, or in place of them) all zombie-related necklaces to wear to the wedding. Some of the necklaces are cheesy and some are pretty, but regardless, I love them. Might end up buying charms in the end and making them myself, but here a few for ideas.

I Eat Braaains!

Zombie Hunter

Love these!
Zombie Hand Charm
Could put these on a pretty, simple chain.


----------



## comotion89

omg a zombie wedding that's sooo freaking cool!!!! were zombie fans too!! have you watched the horde it's in French but dubbed English!! :D also I do hope your having thriller as a party song lol


----------



## dontworry

I'm 99% sure we're going to be playing Thriller! 

We love zombies, too. I have NOT seen The Horde but I am looking it up as I type!


----------



## comotion89

may I also recommend dead set British zombie film based on the reality tv show big brother :D


----------



## dontworry

I searched my Library catalog but they don't have either one, will have to order them on Amazon or somewhere!! :) Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## libbymarks198

I would love to go to this wedding! It would be so much fun dressing up!!!


----------



## dontworry

Alright - we may or may not be getting married in Vegas. Lmao.

Terr and I have decided that we would really like to get pregnant within this next year or so. He still really wants to be married beforehand, and I told him in all honesty, I'd rather just go to Vegas and go crazy, and then on our one-year anniversary, we'd have our Zombie Apocalypse wedding reception/family & friends BBQ. This idea seems so much more do-able to us, and in the end we are getting exactly what we want. In Vegas, it would most likely just be me & him, our parents/siblings and maybe our grandparents (if they decide to meet us up there). Then we can all go our separate ways, and Terr and I can enjoy Vegas and be honeymooners like we want to!

We haven't decided if this is 100% what we're going to do, yet, but we are seriously discussing it. I see so many benefits to doing it this way! Will be researching soon to see if it's reasonable. Will keep you updated. :)


----------



## Chai_w

omg i love the first dress, and i love the favors for the bridesmaids they are so cool! 
either way you go it all sounds very fun:flower:


----------



## bartlettpear

The wedding news sounds exciting!


----------



## dontworry

So, I'm moving to a new journal in the General Journal section of BNB! I need just one place to keep my thoughts in order, so if you'd like to stalk me, here is the URL:

My Life.


----------

